# ::ECS Tuning:: TT MkI Tonneau Covers - 87% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We are able to offer TT MkI Tonneau Covers for a great 87% off right now. These work similar to pickup truck tonneau covers. They sit over your seat head rests and secure down to provide protection for your convertible. You can even drive with them on your passenger side to reduce wind noise and turbulence, much like the old 20's open wheel racers! You can also use them to store your TT overnight, in your garage, camping, etc. The uses are countless!
 *TT Tonneau Cover for 87% OFF - $89.96*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ::ECS Tuning:: TT MkI Tonneau Covers - 87% OFF ([email protected])*

That makes me want a roadster


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Um, yes please!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (edgy)*

ohhhh interesting! Any pics on a TT?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Just like Porsche Speedster and Spyders...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

pics installed please!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_pics installed please!

X2


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We don't have any installed photos now, but if you purchase one and send us some high-rez photos to use on the website we can make it worth your while!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

If you ship mine as soon as I order it, I should have it installed the day it comes in and you'll have pics by next weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^
Combo it all into one order, they are in-stock and ready to go.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

beat me to it! I'd do this if I didn't have 9999999999999999 other things to buy first...


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We haven't got any photos yet, so if you'd like to be the first it is still open for the taking.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm ordering mine this afternoon


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

WTF??? I just ordered it, and now it says it won't ship until 3/19??? Seriously? I thought this was in stock?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*

I forgot to add:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, these are selling quite quick. We brought a handful in but didn't expect such a keen reaction. Sorry for the delay, but you'll get it soon enough!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Ha, yeah, soon enough, like over a week after I ordered it. Whatever.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ If its any consolation, more have landed now for others to order and ship right away!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There is a whole fotki with detailed pic http://public.fotki.com/BlueTT...cover/


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^ If its any consolation, more have landed now for others to order and ship right away!

So my credit card was charged Friday, and a tracking number was issued Friday, but my package wasn't shipped Friday (for a part that was "in stock"). So now I'm looking at it shipping out Monday and getting to me on Friday, if I'm lucky. Now that's what I call incredible service! - Yet another satisfied ECS customer.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

The epic story continues...
So I receive my kit today at my office. I'm about to leave, and think, I should open it here, in case I can't fit the box in the trunk with the boot. So I open it, and what do I find?
A used/defective return. 
There is a hand-written note on yellow legal paper dated 6-26-01 that says "Please look closely at the plastic window clip attachment piece it became perforated (like a postage stamp) from stictching it in it's pocket. The middle clip binds severly [sic] with the window glass [sketch] as is extremely easy to tear Thanks VWC"
Also included in the plastic bag are manuals and the removed/broken vent piece with broken mounting insert piece. 
Looking at the tonneau itself, some of the clips are torn/broken. 
I've called and left a message on their customer service line explaining the issue.
Here's your chance to redeem yourself in my eyes, ECS. Your time to shine...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

I was almost ready to place an order for this...but glad I checked the thread here first...
Joe


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

We'll see how they respond to and take care of this situation. So far I have called and left a message and sent an email, but it's still early in the day.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Edgy, I'll need a number to contact you at or email/pm etc. Alternatively, email me at [email protected] or call 800.924.5172 and speak to "Audi" Chris. From your posts, you got your cover on Tuesday this week, not Friday this week correct?
For anyone considering ordering these, we've sold several already and have had no issues. Edgy's case is isolated, and we will take care of him no problem. We will also check the remaining inventory to make sure this doesn't happen again.

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:48 PM 3/24/2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:51 PM 3/24/2010_


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Yes, I'd like to clarify that this really isn't ECS's fault - it's VAGs, they didn't take care of a return properly and somehow it went back into stock and was shipped to ECS and then on to me, with nobody knowing what was wrong with it.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Edgy, you should have an email now with a UPS label etc. Nice talking with you and straightening everything out.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

good to hear this worked out.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Yes, I'd like to clarify that this really isn't ECS's fault - it's VAGs, they didn't take care of a return properly and somehow it went back into stock and was shipped to ECS and then on to me, with nobody knowing what was wrong with it.

Great honest buyer.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Edgy, you should have an email now with a UPS label etc. Nice talking with you and straightening everything out.

Awesome customer service.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm here for you guys!


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm here for you guys!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








X2 Chris is awesome to deal with and a great seller! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Mine arrived yesterday UPS ground. Installing the tonneau this weekend or on April 17th.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just curious, what do you guys who buy these really plan to do with these things? Not being a jerk, honestly curious.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Just curious, what do you guys who buy these really plan to do with these things? Not being a jerk, honestly curious.


Fair question. These have dual purpose. You can motor with the top down but the passenger side cover on and drastically reduce wind noise and turbulence in the cabin (ideal for a road trip or cruise-in). Also, you could park the car out side without the top up but still protect your cabin from moisture, etc. Perhaps camping, at a drive in movie, etc.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Gotcha. Guess it just depends on the persons needs/wants. Bump for a good price!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

It increases the cool factor by 10X with the top down. No more dorky windows up while driving topless. Allows the driver to stay warm.








A la Porsche Boxter 










_Modified by Lurkertom at 12:56 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lurkertom)*

Tonneau Cover installed - pics to follow


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking forward to it, thanks for the order!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

hm... I could really use the rear piece at least. pretty cool.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

It looks awesome!! Email replied to BTW.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

My favorite:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1270243752662)*

Fantastic weather in the N.E. we hope everyone has fun this weekend!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1270243752662) ([email protected])*

So I have been out of town this entire past week and just stopped in my office to get the replacement tonneau... but nothing is here. I double checked with UPS, the package I returned arrived at ECS on 3/29 at 9:14 am and was signed for by "LOUK" in the office. 
Chris, you promised me my replacement would be shipped as soon as you recieved the defective unit (you really should have shipped a replacement the moment you understood there was a problem), yet I have recieved nothing. This is really starting to drag on and become more and more frustrating.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Edgy YGPM.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM's have all been replied.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

broke down and ordered one...probably more for the "cool" accessory factor than anything. Planning on putting it to good use. 
Joe


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Joe, 
Thanks for the order! If you every go driving in weather too cold for the top to be down, give it a go with the tonneau cover on and you'll find yourself nice and toasty. Post a review once you've gotten the cover!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM's replied. These are going international now! Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I dont have a TT (yet) but I really want to order this just in case







I loveeee this.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I dont have a TT (yet) but I really want to order this just in case







I loveeee this. 
I feel the same way!


----------

